# Suisin INOX Honyaki 270mm Kiritsuke-Shaped Wa-Gyuto



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/suisin-inox-honyaki-270mm-kiritsuke-wa-gyuto.html

BACK IN STOCK


----------

